# aba 2.0t issuse



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

wondering if someone or anyone could give me some insight.. the car idles preetty good...but my wideband stays pined rich until it stalls and shuts off... i have no boost leaks,.... i am running c2 stage 2 software with the 3ich maf and the 44o injectors...


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

any kinda advice?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

First did you prep you wide-band correctly? what type of wideband do you have does it do data-logging?
or are you hooked up to factory narrow band 02 sensor with a air fuel meter gauge? 


what year car and ecu, what turbo kit did you use, was the car 100% before the swap? 
size of cam, fpr, turbo, down pipe, all this would matter also any customizing to the wiring/sensors throttle body ext

pic of the setup in question how is the DV ran the IC plumbing the sensors lots of variables here.


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

Svedka said:


> First did you prep you wide-band correctly? what type of wideband do you have does it do data-logging?
> or are you hooked up to factory narrow band 02 sensor with a air fuel meter gauge?
> 
> 
> ...


the wide band is a the AME wideband so there is no prep its refreshes evertime the car starts.
the car is a 97 jetta , with a kinetics stage 3 kit. the motor was blown before i decided to get a rebuild. cam is a tt 268/264 , 3bar FPR,gt3071r turbo,kinetic 2.5in downpipe,


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

scan for codes?

adapted the obd2 throttle body?

change the coolant temp sensor?

clean the MAF?

do a boost leak down looking for intake or boost leaks?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

do you let your aem warm up every time?

turn ignition on wait for red light to go out then start?

where is the ground and power coming from for the aem?

do a vaglog on the AFR to verify after checking codes and what not

also what spark plugs are you using?


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

iv checked for boost leaks no leaks at all., claned and changed the maf 3 times, onmy 2nd temp sensor.... TB is adapted. yea i let it warm up..., and the power and ground are coming of the igniton and the ground is to the chassie.. i gotta check my afr with my vag but my plugs are NGKbkr something or others.... there the plugs everyone one recomends for a turbo carss


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

with my maf unpluged the car runs normal with it pluged in it stalls... im guessing my MAF is done


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

well i swap maf's between 3 diffrent cars and all the maf's worked fine so i know they all work properly....i cleaned my TB as well to see if it made a diffrence and still nothing... i dont get it... the car ran rich in just boost before i took it apart to fix an exhasut leak... the only thing that was changed was placement of the wideband sensor and i converted from 4 bolt downpipe to a vband set up....as soon as the car starts up it pins rich and when i try to drive it just seems like flooding the motor but the wideband leans out till i shift then it jumps back to rich and once off the gas the car stalls dead


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

you need to hook up the pre cat o2 as you posted in your other thread its been removed...you dont need the post cat one...


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

pre cat is alll good... i just moved my wideband from the bottom of the down pipe up... before the wastegate... and just placed precat o2 in the bottom bung where i had the wideband sensor before


----------



## pgaks2 (Jul 30, 2005)

your wideband isnt interupting the flow of exhaust to the pre cat O2 is it??

sheb


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

not that i know of ..plus with the vag com hooked up i get the same kinda reading from my 02 as the wideband


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

You said your running C2.. is it setup for 440's.. i though C2 was usually setup for #30 's.?? Just a question.. and are they confirmed 440's.. a guy had a C2 setup with #30 and the injectors he got actually were #19's.. might be a question for who tuned your C2 if it is setup for the 440.. if it runs that rich might be the issue..


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

steven12345 said:


> well i swap maf's between 3 diffrent cars and all the maf's worked fine so i know they all work properly....i cleaned my TB as well to see if it made a diffrence and still nothing... i dont get it... the car ran rich in just boost before i took it apart to fix an exhasut leak... the only thing that was changed was placement of the wideband sensor and i converted from 4 bolt downpipe to a vband set up....as soon as the car starts up it pins rich and when i try to drive it just seems like flooding the motor but the wideband leans out till i shift then it jumps back to rich and once off the gas the car stalls dead


This wreaks of a dead FPR.


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

i swaped FPR as well, i bought the injectors myself they are 440 injectors... donno bout the tune... but i am assuming its the 42 software, and c2 sent me the chip so they tuned it


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

confirm with C2 that your chip is compatable with your setup. rather than just swapping in 3 bar FPR's go ahead a buy an adj. one and start turning the screw in small increments and look at the AFR Gauge to see what changes

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/1774/Adjustable_Fuel_Pressure_Regulator


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

im pretty sure its compatable casue it ran the car sorta better before i decided change my downpipe


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

did you check and see in the lambda sensor was bad. those fail


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

yea i check the one for the wideband... saw and was told to pull the sensor and get a rag and spray from brake cleaner in the rag and wrap the sensor up in to and it goes all full rich wraped up and full lean open to the air, that it is all goood


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

zoidmk5 said:


> confirm with C2 that your chip is compatable with your setup. rather than just swapping in 3 bar FPR's go ahead a buy an adj. one and start turning the screw in small increments and look at the AFR Gauge to see what changes
> 
> http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/1774/Adjustable_Fuel_Pressure_Regulator


.


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

should the car be able to run like stock if i where to leave everything the way it is and just plug in the stock ECU.... or would i have to swap back in the maf, injectors, and stuff?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Check to make sure your maf is in the right direction. My friends vrt was in the wrong direction and it would smoke enough to make a diesel proud.


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

yea i checked that the arrow points in the direction of the flow...


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

steven12345 said:


> should the car be able to run like stock if i where to leave everything the way it is and just plug in the stock ECU.... or would i have to swap back in the maf, injectors, and stuff?


 swap back in the maf, injectors, and stuff


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

at idle i am between 13.8-14.9 which i dont mind it could hurt gas mileage but how rich are you talking.? 

at start up it dips to 11.0 but as it warms up it gets close to 14.9


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

at strat up it goes from 14.9 down to 10.0 and stays there maybe like 10.7 for like a sec but then right back 10.0


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

well i figured out why it would run rich at idle.. i think it was casue i did not have the rest or the exhaust hooked up right after the downpipe and there was not enough pipe after the 1st o2 sensor for it read it right.... but now i am back to my square one problem... as soon as i am on the gas accerlatring i go full rich.. i know it should be dumping gas but i wouldnt think it would be that much.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Turn up the boost.


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

well i had the boost up to like 20 25psi and it still was pouriing in gas up until high RPMS in the 3rd gear when the stock fuel pump dies out


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

steven12345 said:


> well i had the boost up to like 20 25psi and it still was pouriing in gas up until high RPMS in the 3rd gear when the stock fuel pump dies out





zoidmk5 said:


> rather than just swapping in 3 bar FPR's go ahead a buy an adj. one and start turning the screw in small increments and look at the AFR Gauge to see what changes
> 
> http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/1774/Adjustable_Fuel_Pressure_Regulator


 
i'm not sure now many times i can say this :screwy:


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

i am in the process of geting one ... so should i just install it and turn it up a bit till i get the FPR i want in boost or ajust to what i want my idle at?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

steven12345 said:


> i am in the process of geting one ... so should i just install it and turn it up a bit till i get the FPR i want in boost or ajust to what i want my idle at?


you really want the best of both worlds. so adjust and find whats best at idle, then get into boost and see where you are from there and adjust when needed

also, make sure you get a fuel pressure gauge as well. an adj. FPR is no good without having a gauge to tell you how much you are adjusting


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I have this same prob. and I have no idea how to fix it. My car with the stock 3.0bar FPR would idle PERFECT, But go lean at top end. Now I have the adj. FPR and im to rich for idle but good for top end. I did some searching and came up with this. I would like to know if there is a way to fix it with out buy a APEXi SAFC II, Even tho idk if it would work or not...

Dose the AEM wideband act like the Apexi SAFC II?

I have 30# c2 chip, Adj. FPR. Narrow Band


----------

